# Kia ora from New Zealand



## mattmann (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey everyone Matt from New Zealand here. Is anyone else here from my part of the world?

Finished my master's in composition last year at Victoria university, Wellington studying under John Psathas. Make my bread from teaching guitar and tutoring composition at Victoria university but have done seven short films and about to start on a full length documentary on New Zealand sign language! which is a bit of a paradox but pretty interesting as I might represent what a deaf person would hear in the sound design.

cheers


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to VI Matt! New Zealand ay? Nice country - seems a lot of friends want to visit. Cool about the documentary. Share some snippets when you can.


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello Matt - welcome to VI! :D We are getting to have quite an international community here, although I don't know if there are any other New Zealanders here. Agreed - great country! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Styrus (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Matt. Yep, I'm also from New Zealand. Though you are about 12 hours drive from me here in Whangarei!

Anyway, welcome to V.I.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Matt,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Matt! WElcome aboard man. I'm in Melbourne now


----------



## mattmann (Feb 20, 2006)

Styrus @ Mon Feb 20 said:


> Hey Matt. Yep, I'm also from New Zealand. Though you are about 12 hours drive from me here in Whangarei!
> 
> Anyway, welcome to V.I.



Hi Stephen its great to see someone else from nz on these digital music forums as I've never come across anyone from the other forums I'm on!


----------

